# patience



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

how do you guys go about sitting in the woods all day long? my back starts to get stiff and my legs sometimes cramp after a couple of hours? i'm gonna try taking some sandwiches and something to drink this year to try and stick it out longer and maybe a magazine or two.

anyone have any tips, i mainly hunt from the ground


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

i used to have the same problem....till i bought my tree-lounge...now 8-hours is a piece of cake.

Mitch


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sitting on the ground can get very uncomfortable. I think a comfortable stand is the most important thing. I have a Summit climber that's very comfortable. Something to eat is a must too, for me at least.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

i got me one of those wedge seats for this year which is spoused to help. any other tips



[sorry my shift key isn't working]


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Simply put I don't. Hunting from the ground I usually can stand to sit there for about 4 hours before I need to get up and walk around. 

I also make sure to build a blind that will hide any movement of my legs so I can shift them when needed. Always rake the inside of the blind to bare dirt and clear any leaves or sticks before hand and I make virtually no noise moving around.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I hunt long hours often - during the rut I've done dark to dark on many occasions. I don't hunt from the ground, so I'm no help there. As mentioned before a comfortable stand is a MUST. I hunt out of built stands almost all of the time. I always pick a tree with huge limbs to conceal me and I put 2 seats in each stand if at all possible. If I know I'll be out there for the duration I bring food & water. I've got an insulated pouch for food that seals air tight and prevents the smell from leaking out. I'll hunt from 1 seat until the cramps set in, etc (for me 2-3 hrs)... then stand for 15-30 minutes....then hunt the other seat. It's my "deer hunting rotation" method  Lol

One of my close companions hunts on the ground and puts in long hrs. like I do, but he builds those comfortable ground box blinds like they use up in Canada. He takes coffee, food, heater, you name it. He kills very nice deer too. 

For me - it doesn't matter what I do. If I hunt dark to dark it kills me - just plain whipped. It's just a matter of how bad I'll feel the next day.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I started hunting out of a out house ground blind this year. Its nice due to its 6.5 feet tall and 5.5 feet wide so if my legs cramp up I can stand in it and stretch with no problem. I take a 1 liter container of water with me and I eat before I leave the house. Only thing I don't like about the out house ground blind is the windows need to be up a lttle higher.....Rich


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

In the early season I hunt the mornings and evenings but when the rut comes around I spend as much time in the woods as I can. Ive been hunting out of a 15ft ladder stand for a few years now and I could never go back to hunting off the ground.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well It really doesnt matter what I do. If I'm in the woods for 8 hours, I'll be sleeping for at least 4 of those 8!!!!! So it doesnt seem so bad for me! There is no more fo a more comfortable time to sleep than while hunting.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Richs63Corvair said:


> I started hunting out of a out house ground blind this year. Its nice due to its 6.5 feet tall and 5.5 feet wide so if my legs cramp up I can stand in it and stretch with no problem. I take a 1 liter container of water with me and I eat before I leave the house. Only thing I don't like about the out house ground blind is the windows need to be up a lttle higher.....Rich


I know what you mean. I just picked the same one up from walmart. I might go back and get the next size up, kinda a box shape. But yes, very nice when on the ground. Have you had any luck out of yours??


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey 5Cent, I put it up last Saturday at 6am and at 6:50am I had 2 does 5 yards from me. The mature doe acted like it didn't bother her but the yearling knew something was up. A crossbow would be ideal for the outhouse , but a recurve which I shoot is kinda hard to pop a shot off..................Rich


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

I take something to munch on. and some water with me. Wether I'm in a stand or on the ground the most important thing for me is to have confidence in the location I'm hunting. If i feel good about the spot I could stay 24/7. If I don't feel good about it, (wind switch, someone walks through,four wheelers running around ect,ect,ect....), I'm talking myself out of the stand within minutes. Sometimes I fight it, most times I don't.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2004)

What keeps me in the stand is the thought of missing out on shooting that big buck or doe Ive been waiting on.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm definately with longbow on this one. The farm that I hunt I have never seen deer moving past 10 am in the morning. It is flat farm country and the deer don't move much period, they bed twenty yards in the woodline and just walk right out into a field and graze and walk right back in. So for me hunting there it is impossible for me to stay in my stand for long there. But the few times that I have hunted other areas that is more old growth forest areas with many more deer in the area and better chances that the deer will be moving later I can stay in my stand longer b/c of the added confidence.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

since i have school i only get to hunt after i get out....i can usually be in my stand about 3:45......but i have a problem with the place that i hunt. the only deer that come through are only passing by and never stick around or make it a routien to make it through my land every day. this really sucks bc i never see many deer. also....how high do u guys usually go in ur climbing tree stands...i dont know if i am going high enough or not. i usually go up about 20 feet


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Gfhteen , 20 feet is ideal to be up in a tree...................Rich


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

should i go any higher? also...is there anything i can do to get more deer on my land?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

How high to climb is dependent on many things. Too much/not enough cover is a big one, plus how high you feel comfortable. Most people think they are much higher than they actually are. I have a lot of people tell me their stands are 20 feet up, but they're actually closer to 14'-15', many times less. 20 feet is up there, but if your comfortable and concealed, stick with it.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Try this to get some more deer on your land , buy 50#s of cracked corn and put in a pile or a big pile of apples. Wear latex gloves when laying down the grub..........Rich


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I always hunt high - that's the way I learned from my Dad when I was a kid. You really need to be careful getting too high with close shots. I usually hunt 18-22 ft and at these heights a shot within 10 yards is much more difficult than a shot at 20-25 yards because of the steep angle. Make sure you practice shots at all ranges from an elevation. I pass on shots that are real close and let the deer get out to a better shot position range. I've missed a couple opportunities at good deer by doing so, but that is just hunting.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well you'd just have to see my stands for yourself, in fact I'm going to take a dig pic & post it. I'm fat and scared of heights, so I dont get high. I will hunt from my tri pod stand & its 12 ft off the ground. My reg ladder stand (buddy edition) can go to 25 ft, but i'm at 6 ft off the ground. Before you laugh & shake your head, one thing I do is make sure my stands are pretty conceleaed usually. Youd be surprised how you can make up for the lack of heigh w/ a well placed stand. Pine trees are my friends, as I think a small pine tree can conceal a stand like nothing else.

Cool..... I just got a call from my soon to be bro in law. Seems as if @ 5:20PM he shot a doe from my stand. I hope he can find it, as his luck has been horrible in the past!

So anyways, as that just proves you can be succesfull from a low stand, but you have to make certain you try to do as much to your advantage as possible.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

the only problem that i might have with putting corn out is that my land is right on big darby creek and it floods when the rains bring it up. would thihs effect it at all, should i jsut put more down when the ground dries back up? would it be 2 late to start putting out feed this late in the year?


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Give it a try , won't hurt any...............Rich


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

My largest feeder is right against a creek bed, w/ the # of tree rats, ***** & deer the corn shouldnt last that long, so I think youd be okay. Feeders/baiting are okay for this time of year, but I think its even better later in the season, its providing a food source when there isnt one. Thsi time of year there are/were plenty of food sources for deer. With that being said I think its imperative to put things such as feeders, stands, etc... out as early as possible, that way the game gets used to it being there.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

but how likely are the deer to find my feed that i put out if the deer dont really hang around my land all the time? where can i buy this feed and about how much does it cost?


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Walmart, couple bucks a bag, it will attract them after awhile, give them some time to find it, keep it coming to keep them there.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Ya, gotts ta eat a breaksfast that will stick with ya, and take candy or granola bars and fluids and most important take a hardy dump before you start for the trees. Also take a gallon empty milk jug along so you can begin filling it up without getting down. Don't forget to remember the lid. dump it on the way out when your done.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Or drink plenty of apple cider and take a leak out of your stand and it will smell like apples...........LOL..................Rich


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh my gosh! That was funny!


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Believe it or not but on another fishin/hunting site I go to, theres a guy that says he drinks plenty of apple cider before bow season for a couple of reasons. He says you'll sweat it out and smell like cider while walking to your stands and if you have to take a leak it will smell like apples as well. I tried it for a week and it gave me the squirts...................LOL.................Rich


----------

